# Hi from Cali!!



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself and my kitty, Dodger. I took in his pregnant mom when our relative was unable to care for her. She had the litter of 5 and have found 2 wonderful families that each took home 2 kittens so they won't be separated. I fell in love with the last one and I just couldn't bare to let him go  Oh, and yes mom is spayed right after the kittens were weaned. 

So here's a pic of my crazy little guy. Not sure what breed he is, but I'm thinking a lynx point siamese or tabby siamese? I'm not sure and would love everyone's input!





















Here's some of mom and the litter.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Cali and welcome to the forum. Dodger is adorable. Do you still have his mom?


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome! 

So, I'm guessing what you are really asking is what might Dodger's father have been? Since, in that litter, he can't be any breed other than perhaps domestic shorthair. There are some vets who can do a dna check to give some info on possible breeds in his background. But, he's really just an ordinary kitty and a very cute kitty too! :lol:

Mylita


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Awe he's so cute!!! Lynx point just like my Skeeter bum! :lol: congrats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

Janz said:


> Hi Cali and welcome to the forum. Dodger is adorable. Do you still have his mom?


Thank you! Yes, we still have mom. She's staying with my sister's Maine ****. We take Dodger to her house to have a play date with mom several times a week but she tends to be quite rough on him.


----------



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

Mylita said:


> Welcome!
> 
> So, I'm guessing what you are really asking is what might Dodger's father have been? Since, in that litter, he can't be any breed other than perhaps domestic shorthair. There are some vets who can do a dna check to give some info on possible breeds in his background. But, he's really just an ordinary kitty and a very cute kitty too! :lol:
> 
> Mylita


Yes, it's a big mystery! She would sneak out of the house at night without people noticing. It took a week to find out she had been opening the windows to get! But the neighborhood cats we see walking about are also black/white domestic shorthair, no siamese looking cats. Would love to get their DNA check but that's for later when I've got some extra cash laying around 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

Zilla said:


> Awe he's so cute!!! Lynx point just like my Skeeter bum! :lol: congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! Would love to see a pic of your lynx point!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How beautiful! And so happy you found homes for them all. I love happy stories like this!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cute!! Welcome to the forum! It's always so funny to me to see kittens so different looking from their mom!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My heart melted when I saw his kitty paws. It is great that mom and babies all found homes.


----------



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> How beautiful! And so happy you found homes for them all. I love happy stories like this!


Thank you!! It was difficult to find the right family, especially one that would take 2 kittens but its definitely worth it. It puts my mind at ease knowing that they are not separated  and my kitty still gets to see his mom several times a week! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Very cute!! Welcome to the forum! It's always so funny to me to see kittens so different looking from their mom!


Thank you!! They are so different! We had 2 female and 1 male black and white that look exactly like mom. 1 tabby and my tabby siamese  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newkittyowner (Apr 25, 2013)

Leazie said:


> My heart melted when I saw his kitty paws. It is great that mom and babies all found homes.


He has tiny paws that I play with often to get him accustomed to his monthly nail trimming  hopefully he won't get too mad when I put on the soft paws I just bought him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

That third picture is just adorable.... My Apollo used to sleep like that when he was a kitten, hahaha. Very sweet kitties!


----------

